# New BOLT



## JWadle (May 2, 2015)

I purchased a 500GB BOLT last May (2016). Does anyone know if the new BOLT that was just introduced along with the BOLT+ is any different from the one I have (e.g. fast processor, etc.). I know its available in eitehr 500GB or 1TB, but I wondered if anything else has been upgraded.

Also, are any of the new BOLTs available with lifetime service included?

Thanks


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

There is no new Bolt introduced with Bolt+. The one you got probably came with one year of service included, then they changed the pricing to not include the one year, but it is the same device. Just pricing changed and the outer box color from black to white.

There are no bolts with all-in included.


----------



## kgus (Mar 14, 2016)

The only difference is the bolt only has 4 Tunners whale the Bolt + has 6 Tunners


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgus (Mar 14, 2016)

You can order the Bolt with lifetime which is called All included I believe On Tivos website when you order your Bolt or Bolt + I just saw it on there the other day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kgus said:


> The only difference is the bolt only has 4 Tunners whale the Bolt + has 6 Tunners


The new BOLT+, black, comes with a 3TB hard drive and has 6 CableCARD-only tuners (i.e. no ability to record OTA).

The original BOLT model, white, now comes with 500GB or 1TB of storage, and 4 tuners that can record OTA _or_ CableCARD.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> The new BOLT+, black, comes with a 3TB hard drive and has 6 CableCARD-only tuners (i.e. no ability to record OTA).
> 
> The original BOLT model, white, now comes with 500GB or 1TB of storage, and 4 tuners that can record OTA _or_ CableCARD.


Does the Bolt+ 6 channel work off just 1 cable card?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sparky1234 said:


> Does the Bolt+ 6 channel work off just 1 cable card?


Yes. Just like the Roamio Pro.


----------



## gdog2004 (May 23, 2015)

seems like the new Bolt+ is a downgrade from the original Bolt. 
Not being able to record OTA is a *major *omission IMO. You would at least like to have the _option _to cut the cord down the road.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gdog2004 said:


> seems like the new Bolt+ is a downgrade from the original Bolt.
> Not being able to record OTA is a *major *omission IMO. You would at least like to have the _option _to cut the cord down the road.


The Bolt + is to replace the Roamio Plus and Roamio Pro, OTA is not possible on those two Roamio models, if you want OTA get the Roamio 4 tuner or Bolt original, both have only 4 tuners.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gdog2004 said:


> seems like the new Bolt+ is a downgrade from the original Bolt.
> Not being able to record OTA is a *major *omission IMO. You would at least like to have the _option _to cut the cord down the road.


Eh, for many it is considered a necessary trade-off to get 6 CableCARD tuners, same as in the Roamio line. I'd think it's a big upgrade for cable subscribers over the BOLT.

Personally, not being a 4K person, I generally view the BOLT+ as a downgrade from the Roamio Plus/Pro, owing to the hard drive limitations and more limited mobile streaming. If TiVo were doing more on the app front (e.g. better 4K support, more pre-loaded apps, more apps, more reliable OnePass data) that would improve the BOLT value, it might be a worthwhile upgrade (or sidegrade). As for the BOLT, I considered it an upgrade to the basic Roamio, simply because of the built-in mobile streaming, Gigabit Ethernet and MoCA capability, on top of the 4K support, pre-loaded Netflix, etc. (I don't consider the hard drive issue as severe on the 4-tuner model, assuming a different user requirement.)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

gdog2004 said:


> seems like the new Bolt+ is a downgrade from the original Bolt.
> Not being able to record OTA is a *major *omission IMO. You would at least like to have the _option _to cut the cord down the road.


This is now standard for TiVo base unit OTA or Cable, upgraded unit Cable only:

Premiere: 2 tuners OTA & Cable
Premiere 4: 4 Tuners Cable only

Roamio: 4 tuners OTA or Cable
Roamio Plus/Pro: 6 tuners Cable only

Bolt: 4 tuners OTA or Cable
Bolt +: 6 tuners Cable only

See the pattern? Also the upgraded units end up being the same units that TiVo supplies to their MSO customers - funny how it works that way.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

gdog2004 said:


> seems like the new Bolt+ is a downgrade from the original Bolt.
> Not being able to record OTA is a *major *omission IMO. You would at least like to have the _option _to cut the cord down the road.


To add to what the others pointed out, there is currently no 6-tuner ATSC chip in production. None. So, since Tivo wanted to have a six tuner device (Bolt+), had to be cable only. Obviously if you want the flexibility of OTA and cable, you would have to "resign" to a 4-tuner Bolt.


----------



## gdog2004 (May 23, 2015)

I hear you guys. I guess I just don't care about 6 tuners as I only have a family of 4, and we generally are never watching TV all at the same time independently. 
What is the "hard drive issue" you are all referring to on the bolts ? The fact that its a 2.5" drive ? Not a big deal if thats the case. I saw a 3TB 2.5 inch drive for like 160.00. Unless its something else ?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

gdog2004 said:


> I hear you guys. I guess I just don't care about 6 tuners as I only have a family of 4, and we generally are never watching TV all at the same time independently.


That use model would mostly apply to live TV viewing. Our need for additional tuners is to have the flexibility to record content we *might* want to watch, but also to ensure we get entire episodes using pre- and post-padding. Once you start padding recordings, the tuners get used-up pretty fast.



gdog2004 said:


> What is the "hard drive issue" you are all referring to on the bolts ? The fact that its a 2.5" drive ? Not a big deal if thats the case. I saw a 3TB 2.5 inch drive for like 160.00. Unless its something else ?


Yes, that -- and it's primarily a DIY upgrader concern: the stock BOLT drives are in line with the stock Roamio OTA drives, and the new BOLT+ stock drive matches the Roamio Pro. But if looking at a DIY upgrade, the 2.5" drives will cost more for equivalent capacities, and the maximum drive size is much lower for 2.5" drives -- though some have implemented innovative workarounds to address that concern.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gdog2004 said:


> seems like the new Bolt+ is a downgrade from the original Bolt.
> 
> Not being able to record OTA is a *major *omission IMO. You would at least like to have the _option _to cut the cord down the road.


There very well may be an option to have OTA on a cable only, 6 tuner TiVo in the not too distant future.

The forthcoming TiVo Mantis network tuner may be able to hookup to an antenna with its ota tuners and supply that via your network to your cable only TiVo.

Of course this is all speculation at this point, but it's very possible given it's known specs so far.


----------

